# king of the hill-first plow



## cikkid (Dec 8, 2010)

Am looking to make my 2009 Yamaha grizzly 700 go to work instead of letting it sit another winter.. it has a warn winch on it and i seen it suggested that a 60 '' plow is about right.i see a couple of styles of plows, front mounts or mounts that run all the way through to the back. am in need of advice.

the weather here is mostly slush, ice, and wet snow. haha and usually in that order...with some rain


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

Your Grizz will handle a 60" plow fine. However, if your dealing with a lot of wet snow, you may want a smaller blade.... say 54". Moving wet snow with an ATV can be tough. With a smaller blade, you will be pushing less weight when the snow is wet. Although, if you take small chunks with the 60" blade you should be OK.

I prefer the mid mounts rather than the front mounts. I think they are stronger. Other folks like the front mounts. 

As for brands... there are a bunch of good ones... Warn, Moose, Eagle, Cycle Country and others. Read about them and pick the one you like.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

im with you dave i have a mid mount warn. bought all the mounting pieces
for the front mount provantage and was going to modify to fit but decided i
didnt want the front of the frame taking the abuse. also more stress angle
on the winch.--ierv


----------



## Illinois pusher (Dec 8, 2010)

My wife has a new 2010 Honda 420 cc 4 x 2.. Will it push snow with a 48" cycle country V blade and some sand tubes on the back? Blade is currently on an older polaris 4 x 4 that the kids use to pull sleds and I am tired of taking it on and off. a 4 to 6 inch snow is rare and deep for us.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Absolutely. I plowed numerous 6-8" storms last year with an ancient Suzuki lt125. No chains, no extra weight. I had to make half blade passes on occasion, but I never had to break out the shovel.


----------



## Illinois pusher (Dec 8, 2010)

Was it a 2 wheel drive?


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Yeah...2wd. I never added any weight, but I did find myself trying to get my ass over the rear wheels when plowing heavy snow...but it's a damn light little machine.

I'll be doing any light plowing with my 2wd Suzuki 250 this year...saving my 350 honda 4x4 for the heavy stuff since it has a horrible turning radius.


----------



## Illinois pusher (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, guess I'll order the mounting bracket this weekend so I'll have a back-up ATV . Plow has a manual lift and I can get a 75 lb sand tube out of the back of my truck. I think it worth a try. If all else fails may need to get a set of rear chains.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Dave, go with the Warn. They fit well and work fine. Others will say they're junk, don't get a Warn but I've had good luck with it. I have a Power Pivot that was a pain to deal with but I have it working flawlessly now. 
I also changed the attack angle and made it steeper. The second pic doesn't show the angle change. I did it after that pic. It really helps roll the snow off the blade. That and a good candle wax job and it doesn't stick at all. I'll have to get some more pics. These are 2 years ago. Don't mind the Fender amp.


----------

